# I want to put a regular pipe instead of catalytic converter.



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

my catalytic converter is partially clogged. but it did pass emissions.
I have 1995 altima and want to put a straight pipe instead of catalytic converter.
but there is an O2 sensor after my catalytic converter. I know it has to read less 
bad gases than the first O2. if I just put a pipe and not insert the second O2 sensor
will things work out alright? the 2nd O2 sensor will just be attached where it is in the car
but not inserted into the exhaust pipe.

has anyone installed racing pipes instead of cat converters?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

probably not.

Try to find an O2 Simulator for your application. They simulate what the O2 sensor should be reading. That'd be the only thing I could think of. Hopefully someone else may have some other input.

Darktide


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Get a high flow cat, or just a regular one. they don't rib that much hp.


----------

